# How Would You Fix the 76ers?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Do you think Doug Collins can be the head coach of a championship contending team?

Who would you consider the 76ers core players at this time?

Would you trade Andre Iguodala?

What would you do with the 15th, 45th, and 54th picks?

Do you think Evan Turner will ever develop into an all-star caliber wing player?

Does Jrue Holiday have any room for growth in his game or has he reached his potential? Thaddeus Young?

Would you try to bring back Spencer Hawes?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/philadelphia.htm


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

76ers are a weird team. They're overachieving based on effort and youth, which is something you can credit Doug Collins for drilling into them. You look at the roster and you don't really see a player that's untradeable. Which is probably what they need. Even though that Rudy Gay for Iggy trade gives them a star, it still seems like a sideways trade.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Do you think Doug Collins can be the head coach of a championship contending team?
*

Sure.

*Who would you consider the 76ers core players at this time?
*
Iggy, Turner, Holiday, maybe Young?

*Would you trade Andre Iguodala?
*
It would have to be the right deal. He's not untouchable though.

*What would you do with the 15th, 45th, and 54th picks?
*
BPA I suppose.


*Do you think Evan Turner will ever develop into an all-star caliber wing player?
*
He could. I don't know if he will though. I like your comparison of Brandon Roy as his ceiling.

*Does Jrue Holiday have any room for growth in his game or has he reached his potential? Thaddeus Young?
*
They're both okay. I wouldn't be surprised if they improved, but it will probably be marginal. 

*Would you try to bring back Spencer Hawes?
*
No.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Try and consolidate some of your depth for a star. They need a go to scorer in the fourth quarter in the worst way. Evan Turner can remedy this by reaching his potential.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm going to apologize in advance to any real 76er fans out there... I watch 82 Bulls games a year, which doesn't leave a lot of time for 76ers games that don't involve the Bulls... I haven't read anyone's response yet, but based on my limited knowledge:


*Do you think Doug Collins can be the head coach of a championship contending team?*

Yes. He's been the coach of a championship "contending" team before, and I think he's a smart and effective coach. I'm a Doug Collins fan in general. 

*Who would you consider the 76ers core players at this time?*

Andre Igoudala, Evan Turner, Jrue Holiday. 
*
Would you trade Andre Iguodala?*

Tough call... Igoudala does so many things well, but from what I've seen he isn't the kind of guy that can take over a game or put a team on his back. I'd be inclined to keep him just because he's a damned good player, but at 28 he may be a guy you can flip for something valuable that's closer in age to the other members of your core (Turner and Holiday). 

*What would you do with the 15th, 45th, and 54th picks?*

It is so hard to say what will be there... I'd look for the best big available, I guess.

*Do you think Evan Turner will ever develop into an all-star caliber wing player?*

I'm an Ohio State alum and a big Evan Turner fan, so I'm biased. I think he showed some great flashes of his potential this year... the thing is, he needs the ball in his hands. He's going to be a plus rebounder... he lacks a little lateral quickness defensively but has quick hands and decent strength... those things will be true regardless of how he's used, but if you let him run the offense a bit his strengths as an offensive playmaker really come out. He can get to the rack and finish too. If the over/under is one all-star game I'm kind of torn, but I'll take the over (and again, that's an Ohio State homer call).

*Does Jrue Holiday have any room for growth in his game or has he reached his potential? Thaddeus Young?*

Jrue Holiday is 21... I like his game and I think he has room to grow, if nothing else by getting physically stronger. Young is interesting... he's only 24, which is still really young, but his production seems to be pretty consistent from year to year without much improvement. He seems like a nice efficient player and I remember that he was a great athlete/prospect coming through high school and college, but I'm going to plead ignorance on Thad Young. I'd have to actually study his offensive game a bit to know what was going on there.

*Would you try to bring back Spencer Hawes?*

If the price is right, yeah. Like Young, he's only 24. He's tall, has decent touch... he can give you 15 and 10 in the future, I think.

*How would you approach free agency?*

I'm going to punt this one since I don't know their cap situation... I'm assuming they'll at least try to resign Hawes, but I can't imagine that they have a ton of flexibility given the amount of young talent they'll need to extend in the near future (mostly Jrue Holiday, I guess). How much do you pay a guy like Lou Williams? Do you let your leading scorer walk?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really like the combination of *Arnett Moultrie* and *Mo Harkless* for this team. Both of those guys fit the demeanor of a Doug Collins. I just wonder what the ultimately result will be of that 1st rounder they gave Miami.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Do you think Doug Collins can be the head coach of a championship contending team?*
No. Horrible rotations. He's stubborn has trouble dealing with players with any sized ego. Takes too long to adjust when something isn't working.

*Who would you consider the 76ers core players at this time?*

Nobody. I'm not married to anyone on the roster.

*Would you trade Andre Iguodala?*

He's the best player on the team, but he also has the highest trade value of his career. They have to move him and get something in return that isn't a stop gap.

*What would you do with the 15th, 45th, and 54th picks?*

This already happened. More of the same.

*Do you think Evan Turner will ever develop into an all-star caliber wing player?*

Nope. Not a good enough athlete, not a good enough shooter, needs to work on how he uses his body. He's really a roleplayer at this point. I don't see an All Star appearance at any point in his future.

*Does Jrue Holiday have any room for growth in his game or has he reached his potential? Thaddeus Young?*

Jrue has room for growth but I don't have faith in him being consistent over the course of the season. I want to believe that eventually a light will go on like we've seen in his playoff play, but he very well could be that guy who we're saying this about 8 years into his career.

Thad is what he is. A tweener who can't dribble, can't shoot, can't rebound, and can't defend. He's paid a lot of money to be an energy guy off the bench who is ultimately replaceable. 

*Would you try to bring back Spencer Hawes?*

Not after how he performed when he returned from injury.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Quietly, no long term contracts if I could help it. This post season was a fluke run. Had Noah not gone down the Bulls would have advanced, and the Sixers faced an old Boston team where their athleticism and speed was enough to give the older team problems. What is left is a flawed team that can defend and run in the open court but can't do much else. Adding to this group via free agency is to believe there is a proper foundation to work from. There's not. They need to be creative in restructuring this group because as it's formed they're looking at the 7-10 seed for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They re-signed Spencer Hawes. 2 years - $13 million. SMH WHY?!


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

So...

much....

rage...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> They re-signed Spencer Hawes. 2 years - $13 million. SMH WHY?!


I don't get that move.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I honestly thought they'd let him walk and see what they have with Allen, Vucevic, and Moultrie. It's not like Hawes is so good that they had to bring him back (he's actually not good at all).

This move actually makes me believe that they're gonna re-sign Lou Williams and unfortunately stand pat with the roster they have. I think this fluke playoff run has convinced them they can make a push with this group. Those unfamiliar with the Lou Williams talk he wants a contract not disimilar to that of Thad Young.

My perspective is you can't just re-sign someone because you're afraid to lose them. Sixers missed their chance to trade Lou while he was still under contract and now re-signing him hurts the team more going forward than anything else. Lou is actually a good player, but he's also a player who'd be more valuable to a better team than he is on the Sixers. The irony there is that he'd have a more limited role where on the Sixers he's given carte blanche.

I honestly think just about ever player on the Sixers is a useful NBA player. They just don't fit together and they aren't put in a position to have their talents maximized.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

The Sixers seem like a slightly worse version of the Joe Johnson era Atlanta Hawks. Consolidating some of these young athletic players for a star would probably be a good idea. It's too bad they had their playoff run this year, another year of a late lotto/first round exit would have given them free reign to rent Dwight Howard for a year and see if he would resign.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Trade Rumor: Andre Iguodala and Nikola Vucevic to Toronto for Jose Calderon, DeMar DeRozan, and Ed Davis.

The Sixers become the worst team in the Atlantic. I'm not against getting worse but I want more in exchange for Iguodala with his value where it is right now.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> They re-signed Spencer Hawes. 2 years - $13 million. SMH WHY?!


Someone has to play the middle. Who did you have in mind ?

He was pulling double/doubles when healthy.

Frankly, I wished he and Iggy would come out here to SoCal but, that's just dreaming.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

His back issue is chronic. He's soft, he's not a good rebounder, and he might be the worst defensive starting center in the league. His two strong points are his passing and his shooting but he's more of a negative on a team than a positive. I would've been happier had they just stuck Lavoy or had Vucevic play there. 

His raw stats don't match the way he played throughout the season.

Now, I'm not as mad about the deal now because of the other moves they've made that went in a different direction than I expected. He's still a net negative.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So the CEO Adam Arron said the idea they've had is run with what they have while not taking on excess cap space for the next two years. The fine gentlemen over at libertyballers.com have read this as meaning the Sixers are lining up the team around Jrue Holiday and Evan Turner and seeing what we have in these two players and then making a push for whoever possible in the free agent market of 2013 & 2014.

This idea makes sense and it also means that Andre Iguodala is gone. The question is what can you get for Iguodala, especially now when they aren't willing to take back excess years? Whatever it is most aren't expecting any movement to take place before the end of the Olympics. Iguodala played most of last season with an injured Achilles and so teams will want to know his health when play is done.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Holiday and Turner almost have to be the future of the franchise. I wonder if Iggy would just shut it down at the Olympics if he got traded.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think he would. He's been anticipating a trade for awhile now. I can't see him turning down the opportunity to be a part of a gold medal team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers sign Kwame Brown for 2 years $6 million. Bad part about this? Rumors are they're playing on starting him at Center and Spencer Hawes at PF. lol


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Sixers sign Kwame Brown for 2 years $6 million. Bad part about this? Rumors are they're playing on starting him at Center and Spencer Hawes at PF. lol


Are they going to add Haywood as well?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Luckily Haywood went to the Bobcats.

Now new rumors are saying Thad Young might be the starter at PF and there might not be an Iguodala trade (I'm thinking this is for trade leverage).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So what exactly is their depth chart going to look like? Here's what I'd go with...

Jrue Holiday...Free Agent PG
Evan Turner...Nick Young
Andre Iguodala...Dorell Wright...Moe Harkless
Thaddeus Young...Lavoy Allen...Arnett Moultrie
Kwame Brown...Spencer Hawes...Nik Vucevic


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They're going with Kwame Brown and Spencer Hawes starting.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

1) Find a dominant big man. (Bynum)
2) Get rid of overpaid players. (Iggy,Brand)

Looks like the Sixers want to win. Good work !


----------

